# Shot Size for Coyotes..



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We are preparing for some yote calling with this onset of colder weather, and wondered what shot size is needed to bring them down in the 30-50 yd range.....will #4's work or do we need 00 buck........thanks HT


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wouldn't use anything other then a ar15 ....distance isn't much concern then.....some people actually hunt with that gun....maybe not you .....but some do even one of the more preferred gun to use 

no. 4 buck would be the smallest I would use for them, and maybe even just slugs.....if they are standing still 

at that distance a flash light and good scope....head shot with a 22 would do too  if hunting at night or even in the day....never under estimate the killing power of a well place 22 HP


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I killed one at 40 yards with #2 hevisteel....

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

RRA LAR-15 and a Winchester 1300 #2 copper plate lead or Heavi 4 buck as Eric E uses.

http://www.hevishot.com/catalog/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=87


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I like heavy shot in either 4buck or "T". I've used lead 4 buck and it will kill them at 50, but you may have to put another round to them or have a short tracking job....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm a BIG fan of the Hornady product. Give this a try...
http://www.hornady.com/store/12-GA-Heavy-Magnum-Coyote-00-Buck-3/


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

eatinbass said:


> I'm a BIG fan of the Hornady product. Give this a try...
> http://www.hornady.com/store/12-GA-Heavy-Magnum-Coyote-00-Buck-3/


I've looked at those and really want to give them a trial. Still have too many heavy shot loads to burn through first though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

If ur not skinning them, I'd use 00 heavy shot. If skinning them I'd stick with .223.,222, .22 mag, or .17 hmr head shots.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been using #BB or #T, in Heavy Shot. Remington HD or Dead Coyote in Ts, seem to pattern good out to 50 yards. I have a Carlson's extended choke with a .680" restriction and a 20" barrel, that produces 80% patterns at 50 yards with the above mentioned ammo.

Be sure to pattern your shotgun at the distances you intend to hunt. It's a great confidence builder to know exactly what your shotgun/choke tube/ammo combination is doing at a given yardage. 

Beyond 50 yards, I prefer a rifle. In fact, if the area that's being hunted is open, then I'd only carry a rifle.  Having said that, often I carry both...with the rifle being on a bipod and I carry the shotgun.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks guys......we have killed a couple of fox's with #4's , but never really targeted coyotes before this year but we have seen fewer deer, and heard more yotes this year than ever before and want to try nad thin them out on our place. I also take the .22, would you recomend HP or solids......


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hardtop said:


> I also take the .22, would you recomend HP or solids...


Hardtop,
Granted a well place bullet from a rimfire can kill a coyote, but getting that precision shot placement on a coyote is a gamble. I don't recommend anything other than a centerfire rifle for coyotes. Coyotes are tough customers and can take a lot of punishment.

I've switched from a .223 to a .25-06 for more knock-down power and NO runners with 100% recovery. 

I shot this guy, while he was on the run, with a .223...3x and he still ran 60 yards into the woods, before dying. He only weighed 30# and took a hit to the chest, one in the left rear leg (blown in half) and one in the guts. I was using 45gr. JHP Winchester ammo.










Bowhunter57


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks ........but I'd like to start out trying to get them in a little closer and use a small bore/shotgun, in hopes of selling the hides....but if that doesn't work we have very accurate bolt action centerfires as well, HT


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Hardtop,
> Granted a well place bullet from a rimfire can kill a coyote, but getting that precision shot placement on a coyote is a gamble. I don't recommend anything other than a centerfire rifle for coyotes. Coyotes are tough customers and can take a lot of punishment.
> 
> I've switched from a .223 to a .25-06 for more knock-down power and NO runners with 100% recovery.
> ...


OH NO....people don't hunt with those people killers 
it is nice to have a few shots for those running yotes....seems they just don't stop and stand for that head shot placement


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

With a properly patterned shotgun, you can take coyotes dependably with T shot thru #4 buckshot. Be sure to pattern your gun with the load you will be using. Larger shot sizes often pattern differently thru a choke than normal small game size loads do.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> OH NO....people don't hunt with those people killers
> it is nice to have a few shots for those running yotes....seems they just don't stop and stand for that head shot placement


That's funny! 
I use the Hornadys when hunting them at Alum and an AR or .308 elsewhere.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

eatinbass,
I used to use a Remington 788, in .308 and reloaded some 110gr. V-Max bullets that produced a "clover leaf" group at 100 yards.  It was devistating on g-hogs, but never got a shot on a coyote.

I sold it to my cousin and wished I had it back. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Hardtop,
> Granted a well place bullet from a rimfire can kill a coyote, but getting that precision shot placement on a coyote is a gamble. I don't recommend anything other than a centerfire rifle for coyotes. Coyotes are tough customers and can take a lot of punishment.
> 
> I've switched from a .223 to a .25-06 for more knock-down power and NO runners with 100% recovery.
> ...


What's your opinion on a .243 vs .22-250 for 'yotes? I have the .243 and my buddy has the .22-250. We don't care about the quality of the hides, we just want to get rid of some 'yotes! And, what about a .22Mag? He has a Henry that he might like to take out there.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

never shot a 243....but my 22-250 is a tack driver at 300yards with a not so good rest(for me..... everything in a pie plate)....the furthest I have shot it....and the 22mag will work just limited on distance like anything else


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a Remington 700 22-250 and it'll smack a quarter at 200yrds. I've only shot one coyote with it though, mostly due to the terrain i hunt, at about 120yrds and it never took another breath. I shoot hornady v-max 55 grains. Didn't tear the hide up at all. In fact, they fragment so well, a good hit center mass usually won't exit. If you catch one a little off of center though, all that energy will exit violently and really damage the hide. My buddy shoots the same caliber but uses a soft pointed bullet. Every shot exits and many coyotes make a death run. His thinking behind that bullet is he'd rather fix 2 small holes than take a chance on ruining the whole hide.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The 243 is nice because it's offered in so many loadings. Some people use them for deer in rifle states, and they make loads small enough for groundhogs.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> eatinbass,
> I used to use a Remington 788, in .308 and reloaded some 110gr. V-Max bullets that produced a "clover leaf" group at 100 yards.  It was devistating on g-hogs, but never got a shot on a coyote.
> 
> I sold it to my cousin and wished I had it back.
> ...


I just got some of the 110grain VMax but haven't started to work a load yet. So they performed well? The only VMax I've used in the 40grain and 55grain .22.


----------

